# general or pastry



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

hey peers,
I may want to own a bakery and cafe in the future years. I am looking into community college or a le cordon bleu that started in dallas this year.

I would like to know if you should take regulary cooking school that covers some pastry. Since a cafe will serve breakfast and lunch type food, should I be exposed to that area. 

I read that most regulary culinary students have a pastry overlap but is this the same with pastry? I like pastry but since tuition costs the same, is it better to be diversified? 

I would love to enroll in the pastry program at the FCI in New York, but I am unable to travel that far. Besides, it is expensive. 

Any suggestions for someone who want to eventually open a small "La Madeline" style bakery and cafe would be great.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Cannot hurt to cross train. You can get the basics of both and then hone your skills once you get into the real nuts and bolts. Just my two cents for what its worth....


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Alot of lessons you learn from the culinary route will definitely be applicable in the pastry field (and vice versa).

At every culinary school I've examined, there is overlapping of at least a basic and more advanced baking class for culinary students (and culinary classes for pastry students). While both majors are very diversified, learning how to make a good chicken stock can never do an aspiring pastry chef any harm.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

both.
yup, great to known as much as possible. 
you never know what your going to need to know!:bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Vale,
Don't overlook El Centro or Collin County.
I also want to tell you I think it is doubly important to take business management courses.
pan
I'm out of work for a couple of weeks but stop by for coffee and we'll chat. We go back. Let's see, you can buy my place when you get out
Actually, call and I can meet you down there, you know I love to talk bus.


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

I went through the general Culinary Arts program, and then worked in restaurants on the line before now owning a bakery. I did cooking for about 4 years and pastries for about 4 before starting my own thing.

I have always found that having a general culinary education put me miles ahead of my co-workers who just took pastry. They had more school practice with fancy stuff and breads but I felt I had a more general knowledge and understanding of the foundations of food and cooking. I was better able to problem solve. Also there is so much cross over in the day to day of pastry you need to have a solid understanding of knife skills, roasting and cooking meats and vegetables (savory pastries /quiche), and handling food. Also it is rare to own a bakery that just does pastries. More than likely you will also offer some lunch items. It helps to understand that side of the business.

While I don't have a deeper understanding of sugar work and chocolate skills, or decorating techniques these are classes I can go and take if I needed to. Whereas it is harder to go back and learn basic kitchen skills. Today as an employer I will more likely take someone who has a cooking background and wants to learn pastries, then a person with just a pastry background.

Consider your options carefully. I would most likely choose a C.C. over an expensive L.C.B. program. 

Good Luck


----------



## sweetchef (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi, I'm going to be starting culinary school in a few weeks. I'm going to go to CSCA in pasadena. I'm going to be taking the baking/pastry program. Has anyone gone to that school?


----------

